# Whats your favorite paint brush



## Jasonthep8nter (Aug 7, 2013)

Just wondering what everybody's favorite brush brand is. I have always been a purdy pro extra guy, I recently bought some Wooster alpha brushes an loved them but noticed after a few uses they really don't work that well. Have any of you experienced this? If not maybe share your favorite an explain why you like it so much


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah, wooster are the worst.

Pot stirred!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I like the Coronas.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

E&J never get any love in these threads...


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

That sure is a Purdy brush you have....


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

This one is a go to brush. Just doesn't do well as a fast production brush. But can handle stains, varnishes, paints, and fine detail work like trim while not leaving hardly any brush strokes.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Purdy


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

For latex trim only, I still haven't found anything more supple than purdy nylox, but then again, there's still a lot of brushes I haven't tried. Just got a picasso, used it once on doors, and liked it.


----------



## rwransom (Aug 7, 2013)

Production = 3" Corona Excalibur 

Wall Cut In = 2-1/2" Proform Picasso 

Acrylic Trim Paint = 2-1/2" Corona Orleans or 2-1/2" Corona Cortez


----------



## Jasonthep8nter (Aug 7, 2013)

rwransom said:


> Production = 3" Corona Excalibur Wall Cut In = 2-1/2" Proform Picasso Acrylic Trim Paint = 2-1/2" Corona Orleans or 2-1/2" Corona Cortez


Where do you purchase your coronas at? I can't find anything but purdy's an wooster's around here


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

We used to cut in with the 3.5" Corona brush we nicknamed "the destroyer" when I worked at a commercial company. Holds a lot of paint. 

I started my career as a Purdy painter, but made the switch to Corona a long time ago. My fine finish brush is a Chicago Loop (ox hair) 2.5" brush like that gets washed with real turpentine.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

I have never been left wanting for options. There are more great brushes continuously stocked around here than I'll ever be able to use.

Roller sleeves, on the other hand…

I could really use more places stocking more options in 12'', 14'' and 18''. More fabric options, more nap options, more of anything that isn't 9''.

But I can't be asked to start a new thread about it.

So back to why 100% Chinex is the absolute best.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

I paint paint said:


> E&J never get any love in these threads...


What e & j brush? Do you like i have never tried them


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Proform 2 1/2 picasso pic3 walls
Proform 2 1/2 blaze trim (interior)

Corona All american contractor 2 1/2 liberty exterior


----------



## rwransom (Aug 7, 2013)

Jasonthep8nter said:


> Where do you purchase your coronas at? I can't find anything but purdy's an wooster's around here


PPG stores around Dallas-Ft. Worth stock them pretty well. The Orleans you might have to order off thepaintstore.com. Amazon stocks Proform Picassos and quite a few Coronas.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Jasonthep8nter said:


> Where do you purchase your coronas at? I can't find anything but purdy's an wooster's around here


http://www.thepaintstore.com/


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Jasonthep8nter said:


> Where do you purchase your coronas at? I can't find anything but purdy's an wooster's around here


just say NO to at, it's not needed


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jasonthep8nter said:


> Just wondering what everybody's favorite brush.


My FAVORITE brush? I just threw it away yesterday, let me go retrieve it:








This was attached with a magnet to the side of my paste machine to use when needed while pasting bolts. It's a dollar store special. Served me well for several years

.


Now, my BEST brush? It's 25 years old and hasn't been used but once or twice:









Johnson Paint Chinese 3" Dover (oval). Note the 4" bristle length.

SUPERB brushes, but still not the best brushes we ever used, that distinction belonged to Dexter Brothers in Milton Lower Mills


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

My favorite brush is whatever brush is selling the best. Right now I'm killing it with the E&J Gen-x.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

You call this a paint brush thread? 

HERE'S a paint brush thread…
http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=24&referrerid=7024


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Even though I absolutely get slammed for liking these brushes.......I love these Wooster Pro brushes from the Orange Apron.......great production brush......I can really scoot on interior cut-ins.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

daArch said:


> Now, my BEST brush? It's 25 years old and hasn't been used but once or twice:


Put it in a museum or put it to work.

Ya gotta choose!


----------



## Jasonthep8nter (Aug 7, 2013)

chrisn said:


> http://www.thepaintstore.com/


Thanks for link


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> Put it in a museum or put it to work.
> 
> Ya gotta choose!



I'll frame it and hang it, like a piece of art :thumbsup:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Even though I absolutely get slammed for liking these brushes.......I love these Wooster Pro brushes from the Orange Apron.......great production brush......I can really scoot on interior cut-ins.


At least it says PRO on it!

But hey, you saved at least $1 off what I would have charged you for an Ultrapro Lindbeck so what the heck.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

I like new brushes. The wooster so rock cuz you get about 5-10 uses out of them then trash...more new ones!!!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Corona or Wooster Chinex are hard to beat for a all around utility brush. They work well and clean up super easy. 

For a trim brush though I still like straight nylon bristles. The Corona Tynex nylon are real sweet, soft and supple to lay down a nice film. I've been eyeing the Purdy Nylox lately but haven't tried one. Not a big Purdy fan in general.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Corona or Wooster Chinex are hard to beat for a all around utility brush. They work well and clean up super easy.
> 
> For a trim brush though I still like straight nylon bristles. The Corona Tynex nylon are real sweet, soft and supple to lay down a nice film. I've been eyeing the Purdy Nylox lately but haven't tried one. Not a big Purdy fan in general.


Try one when you get a chance, the bristles lay out just a little different (in a good way) compared to most that I've used on trim.


----------



## cody o'mick (Jul 2, 2015)

i find chinex brushes tend to get clumpy as they soften up over the day, i like the corona professional 3" tynex square heel brushes (idk the formal name they're about 2x thicker than your avg brush) its a pain to clean up but i dip 1/2 as much. i just dont like that i can't really park it in a workpot to roll, the bristles deform too easy and fast. for a trim brush i like the purdy xl copper heels.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

cody o'mick said:


> i find chinex brushes tend to get clumpy as they soften up over the day, i like the corona professional 3" tynex square heel brushes (idk the formal name they're about 2x thicker than your avg brush) its a pain to clean up but i dip 1/2 as much. i just dont like that i can't really park it in a workpot to roll, the bristles deform too easy and fast. for a trim brush i like the purdy xl copper heels.



Yeah, that's the drawback with nylon bristles. They loose shape easily. Gotta baby them. It's worth it to me though for some things when I really want to lay out a thick film (which is most of the time on interiors).


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Not a big Purdy fan either but really like the blue bristle Purdy Pro-Extra Glide Nylon/Polyester/Chinex, for trim work:thumbsup:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> Not a big Purdy fan either but really like the blue bristle Purdy Pro-Extra Glide Nylon/Polyester/Chinex, for trim work:thumbsup:


For what it's worth coming from someone who sells them much more than he uses them, The Pro-Extra glide is my favorite brush on those occasions that I actually do paint. BUT, I can honestly say that I do quite a bit of side by side brush comparisons if that means anything.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> For what it's worth coming from someone who sells them much more than he uses them, The Pro-Extra glide is my favorite brush on those occasions that I actually do paint. BUT, I can honestly say that I do quite a bit of side by side brush comparisons if that means anything.


that's the one:thumbsup:


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Clearlycut said:


> What e & j brush? Do you like i have never tried them


I use their China bristle brushes, the white Shipmates if I'm not going to be able to clean it and the black Ultra 5086s if I'm going to be able to take care of it.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Jasonthep8nter said:


> *Where do you purchase your coronas at?* I can't find anything but purdy's an wooster's around here





chrisn said:


> *just say NO to at, it's not needed*


Not just "at." Try to avoid ending sentences with prepositions in general. 

(Though it's a somewhat old-fashioned rule, and there are many, many exceptions.)

Here's a great primer:

http://blog.oxforddictionaries.com/2011/11/grammar-myths-prepositions/

With chrisn's inspiration, here's my grammar tip of the week:

After you're finished writing, go back and change every "which" to a "that." Then delete every "that."

The point here is the same as above. Very few "thats" are needed. :thumbsup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

You sure about that?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

You sure that's where it's at?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I paint paint said:


> Not just "at." Try to avoid ending sentences with prepositions in general.
> 
> (Though it's a somewhat old-fashioned rule, and there are many, many exceptions.)
> 
> ...




I don't know about that.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> You sure about that?


Yes. I'm sure, more or less.

"You sure?" would have made chrisn smile.

See how annoyed he was when an unnecessary "at" was posted? You could've cut your post in half and blown his mind!


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

RH said:


> I don't know about that.


The funny thing about this quote is that RH actually took the first part of my advice.

His first draft was "I don't know about which."

:jester:


----------



## Jasonthep8nter (Aug 7, 2013)

Crazy, I thought we were just talking about paint brushes?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Jasonthep8nter said:


> Crazy, I thought we were just talking about paint brushes?


So did TJ, here:

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/look-what-happened-44802/

(Things tend to get out of hand...)


----------



## stl911 (Jul 16, 2014)

yea, i have some issue with alpha, now, i move to wooster FTP and Corona Chinex. not only they are easy to clean, also still hold lot of paint for cut in. I dont like Purdy, it slows down my production speed.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

NOUR / Tradition / Medium-firm / sash / 3"


----------



## capepainter (Mar 9, 2012)

Carona Vegas 3 inch


----------



## wade (Jul 26, 2015)

Purdy makes the best brush hands down, the duo pacer with the removable handle is an excellent brush for exterior and interior wall cut in, but for kitchen and bath and doors the purdy angled 3 inch, or 2.5 inch XL are what I use, although the brush doesn't make the painter.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Not a big Purdy fan either but really like the blue bristle Purdy Pro-Extra Glide Nylon/Polyester/Chinex, for trim work:thumbsup:





PACman said:


> For what it's worth coming from someone who sells them much more than he uses them, The Pro-Extra glide is my favorite brush on those occasions that I actually do paint. BUT, I can honestly say that I do quite a bit of side by side brush comparisons if that means anything.


I too like the Purdy Pro-Extra Glide. Fairly stiff, wears well, and does a great job IMO.

Doing the outside of my place now and on the suggestion of one of the guys at my supplier I tried the DaVinci oval sash angle by Edwards. So far I really like it; stiff enough, cleans well, and does a nice job. Remains to be seen how long it lasts but no loose bristles yet.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Loving corona toledo at the min.

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Any paint brush named after an "art" painter. DaVinci, Picasso, Rembrandt. Just where it's at.


----------

